# Ford Factory Installed Brake Control System



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

So I take the TT up to the dealer to have the roof repaired in the new TV ('05 F-250). As I begin down the road, I tested the new (factory installed) brake control system...the control number was set at 6.0; which resulted in like one or two bar lines appearing on the control unit. After a few brake checks, I decided to increase the controller to 6.5. Lines increased to two or three depending on how hard I pushed the brake pedal down. I was wondering what you all have your BCS set at???


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I use the highest setting, which I believe is eight. My theory is to go as high as possible without any brake lock-up.

Bill


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Southpaw said:


> So I take the TT up to the dealer to have the roof repaired in the new TV ('05 F-250). As I begin down the road, I tested the new (factory installed) brake control system...the control number was set at 6.0; which resulted in like one or two bar lines appearing on the control unit. After a few brake checks, I decided to increase the controller to 6.5. Lines increased to two or three depending on how hard I pushed the brake pedal down. I was wondering what you all have your BCS set at???


The factory break controller is proportional so the bars will increase the harder you press the break pedal. I set my to 8.0 but I think I need to adjust my trailer breaks this year.

Here is the procedure from the factory manual.

Note: This should only be performed in a traffic free environment at speeds
of approximately 20 - 25 mph (30 - 40 km/h).
1. Make sure the trailer brakes are in good working condition, functioning
normally, and properly adjusted. See your trailer dealer if necessary.
2. Hook-up the trailer and make the electrical connections according to the
trailer manufacturer's instructions.
3. When a trailer with electric brakes is plugged in, the trailer connection
indicator will illuminate green on the TBC and the GAIN setting display will
illuminate.
4. Use the GAIN adjustment (+/-) buttons to increase or decrease the GAIN
setting to the desired starting point. (A GAIN setting of 6.0 is a good
starting point for heavier loads.)
5. In a traffic-free environment, tow the trailer on a dry, level surface at
a speed of 20 - 25 mph (30 - 40 km/h) and squeeze the manual control lever
completely.
6. If the trailer wheels lock-up (indicated by squealing tires), reduce the
GAIN setting; if the trailer wheels turn freely, increase the GAIN setting.
Repeat Steps 5 and 6 until the GAIN setting is at a point just below trailer
wheel lock-up. If towing a heavier trailer, trailer wheel lockup may not be
attainable even with the maximum GAIN setting of 10.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have mine on 8.3


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

8.5 on mine. I have not followed the steps listed above. I will have to give those a try.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine seems to work best at about 7 but if the trailer is really loaded I move up to about 8? seems to work best, can't tell you why?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I haven't set it per the instructions posted above, I did more of the trial and error method (you know, it's a guy thing). I had been keeping mine at 7.5 which seemed to be working fine. But then I thought, what if someone cuts me off and I instinctively jab the brakes.? I was on an deserted road, traveling about 30 mph and I decided to give it a shot. I jabbed the brakes and the trailer tires locked up. I went down to 6.5 and they will no longer lock up.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

My TowCommand is set to 8.5.

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

8 for me, but I might have to back off a touch.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Have mine set @ 8 however after watching Careys video I'm thinking of backing it off a tad

Ed


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Southpaw said:


> So I take the TT up to the dealer to have the roof repaired in the new TV ('05 F-250). As I begin down the road, I tested the new (factory installed) brake control system...the control number was set at 6.0; which resulted in like one or two bar lines appearing on the control unit. After a few brake checks, I decided to increase the controller to 6.5. Lines increased to two or three depending on how hard I pushed the brake pedal down. I was wondering what you all have your BCS set at???


My Tow Command is set at 7.5. I was a bit confused by your statement "...I tested the new (factory installed) brake control system..." Is this the Tow Command or a third party brake controller?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm guessing it is different for every model of trailer as well as the Ford truck. I've been using 7.5 on my Tow Command for the past three years on my truck and trailer combination (see my signature) and it seems to be my sweet spot (knock on wood).


----------

